# HBO BAD Lemieux v. Stevens, Gamboa v. Alvarado



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

No thread for this one? 

David vs Curtis is going to be action packed and we also have the return of Gamboa, against a boxer this time, not a fat middle aged average joe.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Love the odds on Stevens, Lemieux is too fragile to go 12 with him


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Love the odds on Stevens, Lemieux is too fragile to go 12 with him


You think so? I honestly think Lemieux is gonna break Curtis down, he has the power advantage.

Curtis can take a punch though, this one will be interesting for sure.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You think so? I honestly think Lemieux is gonna break Curtis down, he has the power advantage.
> 
> Curtis can take a punch though, this one will be interesting for sure.


Apparently Stevens looked like shit in his last fight so could be wrong.

Still close to a 50/50 fight tho and I'm getting 4/1 on Stevens. Good value.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah I think it's a 50/50 fight. The better prepared guy will win. 4/1 is definitly good value.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Pumped for this. I'm the worst at picking fights so I'm gonna go with Lemieux in the hopes that it exalts my dude Curtis to victory.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Seeing the way Stevens took GGG's punches quite well with the high guard for a few a while means for Lemieux to stop Stevens he has to catch Stevens trading, so if Stevens picks his shots carefully and tries to counter Lemieux he could definitely win this, can also see Stevens doing nothing and losing a decision, hard fight to predict


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Whens the weigh in?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oh is this tomorrow? Awesome


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think both guys will be cautious which may make for a dull fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Lemieux look ill like he had a hard time making weight, think he gets stopped 7-9


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Also "2 Days: Chocolatito Hernandez" debuts right afterwards.

Interviews with both fighters:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158740076125354






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158739893040354


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

this is going to be awesome. boxing 2016 delivers again. this is turning into a great year.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Lemieux looked horrible at the weigh-in. Look at his cheeks and stomach. Looks like Alvarado and Chavez Jr. type shit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Lemieux look ill like he had a hard time making weight, think he gets stopped 7-9


I'm thinking the same now. 50-50 fight, though. I gave Lemieux the edge at first, though.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ive seen Lemieux look bad before, the guy is huge and will just rehydrate loads


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ive seen Lemieux look bad before, the guy is huge and will just rehydrate loads


Didn't he get depressed that one time and blow up in weight. Wasn't it his loss to Alcine or Zepeda or something?


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

RDS just said -via Estephan, his manager- that Lemieux will weigh around 180 lbs in the ring. He was hovering around 160 for only two hours yesterday.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Didn't he get depressed that one time and blow up in weight. Wasn't it his loss to Alcine or Zepeda or something?


Not sure but he didnt have as much muscle then so could have been fat, Lemieux looks good when hes in shape


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

drozzy said:


> RDS just said -via Estephan, his manager- that Lemieux will weigh around 180 lbs in the ring. He was hovering around 160 for only two hours yesterday.


You could tell. He looked horrible right there, but I'm still surprised. 180 lbs. is fucking massive. Guy will enter in the ring as a fucking LHW. I think even Kovalev at one point only blew up to 188 lbs. :lol:.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Man if Lemieux hydrates like is being said here I think he's gonna walk Stevens down.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Lemieux always rehydrates like this.

He was 179 vs Golovkin.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Love the odds on Stevens, Lemieux is too fragile to go 12 with him


Ive not had a bet,don't know the odds but this is a terrific scrap and Im going with Stevens,who I see as the harder man and less vulnerable. So agree.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Yeah I think it's a 50/50 fight. The better prepared guy will win. 4/1 is definitly good value.


Sure is,and I'm surprised cos as you say theres not much between these two tough lads.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MyName said:


> Lemieux always rehydrates like this.
> 
> He was 179 vs Golovkin.


Really, huh, I must've missed that. I did not know this.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lemieux misses second day weigh in because he could only be 170 max in the morning, lol hes probably already 175 he cant win the title on the line now

http://www.boxingscene.com/lemieux-misses-second-day-ibf-weigh-stevens-fight--114493


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lemieux misses second day weigh in because he could only be 170 max in the morning, lol hes probably already 175 he cant win the title on the line now
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/lemieux-misses-second-day-ibf-weigh-stevens-fight--114493


Fuck, that sucks


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

stevens didnt look that good in his last outing.  I get the idea this can be an interesting fight as their styles seem to mesh for a good fight

hard to say who wins


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lemieux misses second day weigh in because he could only be 170 max in the morning, lol hes probably already 175 he cant win the title on the line now
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/lemieux-misses-second-day-ibf-weigh-stevens-fight--114493


How the hell is this for a title? Okay, I just read it's for the IBF North American title. Really, Lemieux shouldn't give a fuck. Pointless non-title. A win over Stevens is enough. No need for a title.

I'm assuming the winner fights Tureano Johnson in an eliminator?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> How the hell is this for a title? Okay, I just read it's for the IBF North American title. Really, Lemieux shouldn't give a fuck. Pointless non-title. A win over Stevens is enough. No need for a title.
> 
> I'm assuming the winner fights Tureano Johnson in an eliminator?


Yep, lemieux doesn't give a fuck about this 'title'


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> stevens didnt look that good in his last outing. I get the idea this can be an interesting fight as their styles seem to mesh for a good fight
> 
> hard to say who wins


Stevens injured his main weapon early on though so take that as you wish.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I want to see my boy David tonight. I'll have to DVR though. Celebrating the birthday tonight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Expecting a huge ko. Because Lemieux


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I want to see my boy David tonight. I'll have to DVR though. Gonna be like


You'd rather do that than watch this?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You'd rather do that than watch this?


I'd rather get pussy tonight.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd rather get pussy tonight.


can't you get pussy _and_ watch boxing?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd rather get pussy tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> can't you get pussy _and_ watch boxing?


I do normally, but the card starts at 11. HBO loves their late cards


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gamboa should take this. Anyone watching,


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gambia looks a bit faded. Good thing he is fighting a bum.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Gambia looks a bit faded. Good thing he is fighting a bum.


Probably trying to get rid of some rust it's been a while.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Probably trying to get rid of some rust it's been a while.


Alvarado is fighting scared, you, so there is not much to see.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Them boos though.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Gamboa fighting well within his limits here tbh, showed some glimpses of his skill but he's taking it easy


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This is more shite than Warriors-Spurs


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Gamboa fighting well within his limits here tbh, showed some glimpses of his skill but he's taking it easy


Yeah he's had more than a year off. Still this Alvarado dude doesn't seem to have much to offer Gamboa, I'd like for him to step it up a bit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a terrible fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

And just as I type that Alvarado clocks Gamboa.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Think Gamboa did get hurt a little bit there, showing some real class under pressure now


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That was an Alvarado round, hopefully that gives him the confidence to start pressing.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

As critical as HBO are being of Gamboa the one thing they'll never say is "we shouldn't be televising this".


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

How is that not a knockdown? :lol: good flurry from Gamboa


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Gamboa has a glass jaw


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Gamboa has a glass jaw


Breaking news hehe


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gamboa didn't look too good, let's hope it's rust.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

That's the kind of round that should really be 10-9 rather than 10-8


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Guy on Boxnation straight up saying Cuban Boxing is boring, I like this guy.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevens - 170
Lemieux - 177

Lemieux is fat


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

guy holding the belt is just looking at the ring girl's ass :lol:

weird that they have her up there for a memorial


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

War Lemieux


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Lemieux but Stevens has to come to fight


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Stevens scores with a couple of big left hooks. looked like they stung.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Nothing but bombs already!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Lemieux leaving himself wide open to the left hook a few times.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lemieux 1-0

Dude better not blow his load early.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lemieux 1-0
> 
> Dude better not blow his load early.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lemieux is digging to that body, Curtis needs to start doing something.

2-0 David


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Lemieux has won the first couple of rounds, but expended a lot of energy hitting mainly gloves. will he gass?


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

ooooohhh shit!!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Only just realised that this fight was a 3.5 hr drive away. 

Should of went to it.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Serious KO


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Su lechita y a dormir.

Night night.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Tua-Ruiz esque


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

holy fuck. looked like being a close fight, then.................................................bombs awayy, captain!!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

The referee even made the sign of the cross on him.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

woww lol


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this the KOTY


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KO of the year?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> The referee even made the sign of the cross on him.


:rofl damn


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

short fight, but good fight. Lemieux still quality.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

He's awake. Hopefully they are just taking precautions.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

That's hard... your mom there watching you get KTFO.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

_Wow! Lemieux is the hardest puncher in the division._


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Man I wanna see Lemieux against the GGG Jacobs loser (Jacobs).


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

wow, he ain't getting up. stretcher needed.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Scary knockout. Lemieux is a beast, chin was solid today as well


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Man I wanna see Lemieux against the GGG Jacobs loser (Jacobs).


Lemieux would ktfo Jacobs, at no point could Jacobs take a Lemieux punch


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Brutal KO!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Now you know why Lemieux didnt weigh in for the same day weigh in, he is a big MW lol


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I love watching lemieux fight. He's exciting to watch.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

who stole Roy's neck? give it back, cunts.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lemieux would ktfo Jacobs, at no point could Jacobs take a Lemieux punch


@BoxingGenius27 and @TFG would beg to differ :rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Perfect timing. Just in time for the Estrada fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

People thought they would put Canelo in with Lemieux as his first fight at 160, no way


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Lemieux v Saunders seems like the obvious next fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Perfect timing. Just in time for the Estrada fight.


What channel?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

homebrand said:


> Lemieux v Saunders seems like the obvious next fight.


People on the Brit forum laughed at me for saying Lemieux would ktfo Saunders, some guys were saying Saunders would stop Lemieux lol no way Saunders keeps Lemieux off him


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What channel?


BEIN en Espanol


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> People on the Brit forum laughed at me for saying Lemieux would ktfo Saunders, some guys were saying Saunders would stop Lemieux lol no way Saunders keeps Lemieux off him


cool, let's make this happen! if they promote this right, could be a big fight for everybody.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

homebrand said:


> cool, let's make this happen! if they promote this right, could be a big fight for everybody.


Heard Saunders will be fighting GGG next maybe in Kazakhstan, makes sense for Saunders hes a loss waiting to happen might aswell lose to the number 1 guy


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I reckon the word for "power" in th French-Armenian dictionary just has a picture of Lemieux on it.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Lemieux-Canelo at LHW, no re-hydration at all


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Perfect timing. Just in time for the Estrada fight.


Was also good while it lasted.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Fuck what a knock out !! I hope Stevens has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

JDK said:


> Was also good while it lasted.


Sure was :good


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> I reckon the word for "power" in th French-Armenian dictionary just has a picture of Lemieux on it.


David is part Armenian?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin ruined Stevens' chin forever. :lol:


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @BoxingGenius27 and @TFG would beg to differ :rofl


Why do you keep tagging me in random shit you estranged cunt?

Is it because I give Jacobs a 55-45 advantage in the GGG fight?

Oh and Lemeiux :lol:

Canelo would humiliate him.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Why do you keep tagging me in random shit you estranged cunt?
> 
> Is it because I give Jacobs a 55-45 advantage in the GGG fight?
> 
> ...


Because you're a sorry piece of shit fanboy. You call me a troll when your bitch ass is irrational as fuck.

Go fuck yourself you dksab.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> Why do you keep tagging me in random shit you estranged cunt?
> 
> Is it because I give Jacobs a 55-45 advantage in the GGG fight?
> 
> ...


All of them would humiliate you. you fucking turd.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Because you're a sorry piece of shit fanboy. You call me a troll when your bitch ass is irrational as fuck.
> 
> Go fuck yourself you dksab.


Holy fuck :lol:

It's like a fucking special needs class up here. If my bitch ass is irrational as fuck, please stop trying to get it's attention, you truly challenged individual.

How old are you?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> All of them would humiliate you. you fucking turd.


And you are just a wannabe hard man who couldn't box eggs, obviously suffering from some form of CTE from all the hidings you've taken.

You also look like you've taken a spade to the face, you ugly cunt.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Holy fuck :lol:
> 
> It's like a fucking special needs class up here. If my bitch ass is irrational as fuck, please stop trying to get it's attention, you truly challenged individual.


Lol. Whatever helps you sleep at night you fucken retard.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol. Whatever helps you sleep at night you fucken retard.


Ok mate atsch

I'm glad you were able to get that little outburst out before your internet time runs out.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


>


It's alright you're mentally challenged.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> And you are just a wannabe hard man who couldn't box eggs, obviously suffering from some form of CTE from all the hidings you've taken.
> 
> You also look like you've taken a spade to the face, you ugly cunt.


So, you're a fucking know all-know nothing cocksucking drug addled no body, you're clearly projecting when you call any body a "wannabe" you fucking stoner turd, back to the subject at hand though, and you have nothing to refute that I'm righht and that you can not comment on the subject because you DKSAB and couldn't hold any of those fighters' jock straps :rofl


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> So, you're a fucking know all-know nothing cocksucking drug addled no body, you're clearly projecting when you call any body a "wannabe" you fucking stoner turd, back to the subject at hand though, and you have nothing to refute that I'm righht and that you can not comment on the subject because you DKSAB and couldn't hold any of those fighters' jock straps :rofl


Of course I couldn't you thick cunt, they are professional boxers. Just like any notable boxer would plaster the rest of your nose all over the ring with complete and utter ease. You never know though, maybe you'll get another call to fill in for the fucking heavy bag, you'll do great hanging off a piece of scaffolding getting your brain mashed in for others amusement.

Drug addled :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Of course I couldn't you thick cunt, they are professional boxers. Just like any notable boxer would plaster the rest of your nose all over the ring with complete and utter ease. You never know though, maybe you'll get another call to fill in for the fucking heavy bag, you'll do great hanging off a piece of scaffolding getting your brain mashed in for others amusement.
> 
> Drug addled :lol:


Alright you fucken ******, you pussied out to the avy bet, you're gonna reconsider?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> Of course I couldn't you thick cunt, they are professional boxers. Just like any notable boxer would plaster the rest of your nose all over the ring with complete and utter ease. You never know though, maybe you'll get another call to fill in for the fucking heavy bag, you'll do great hanging off a piece of scaffolding.
> 
> Drug addled :lol:


Right, so you are a total nobody and, yet Im 45yo, I was involved in the thick of the kickboxing craze, livingand fighting in one of the world's hotspots, fought as an am and pro boxer, and you're ripping on me because you can't even muster the balls to step in the ring with those you repeatedly bag out, FFS man, you're nothing but turd, you're a parasite on the sport, I really hope you fuck off.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Alright you fucken ******, you pussied out to the avy bet, you're gonna reconsider?


Why are you still trying to talk to me?

Just nearly spat my yorkshire tea out when you referred to someone as a pussy in regards to an online avater bet, you take this whole forum thing quite seriously I see?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Of course I couldn't you thick cunt, they are professional boxers. Just like any notable boxer would plaster the rest of your nose all over the ring with complete and utter ease. You never know though, maybe you'll get another call to fill in for the fucking heavy bag, you'll do great hanging off a piece of scaffolding getting your brain mashed in for others amusement.
> 
> Drug addled :lol:


Yeah I didn't fucken think so you bitch ass hoe.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Why are you still trying to talk to me?
> 
> Just nearly spat my yorkshire tea out when you referred to someone as a pussy in regards to an online avater bet, you take this whole forum thing quite seriously I see?


I'm not trying to talk your retarded ass. You're a fucken idiot.

You're a bitchass hoe because you don't live up to your bets.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Right, so you are a total nobody and, yet Im 45yo, I was involved in the thick of the kickboxing craze, livingand fighting in one of the world's hotspots, fought as an am and pro boxer, and you're ripping on me because you can't even muster the balls to step in the ring with those you repeatedly bag out, FFS man, you're nothing but turd, you're a parasite on the sport, I really hope you fuck off.


You don't even know what you're talking about anymore do you?

You're right sir, I certainly can not muster the balls to fight against Danny Jacobs, David Leimux and Stevens in a professional boxing match, or any fighting contest for that matter. Just like no one on this fourm could do the same, including you, you fucking phony. I don't 'bag' out any fighter any more than anyone on here, certainly no more than you, who regularly shits on a guy like Canelo, who would snap your neck with one arm tied behind his back.

Let's not forget, I'm not the guy who offers to fight mentally reatarded people off the internet, only to show up and tip toe around for 2 minutes landing zero punches. Yeah, some fucking hardman you are. I swear you only initiate these conversations so you can eventually reel off your sporting accomplishments, which as far as I can tell, start and stop at you getting destroyed in your one and only professional contest. Save your energy opld man, everyone has heard it all before.

You're a full on hypocitre, talking about me 'bagging' on fighters given your posting record :lol: As I said though, I attribute most of that to your years spent going gym to gym filling in for the heavy bag, pretending to be a pro boxer.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm not trying to talk your retarded ass. You're a fucken idiot.
> 
> You're a bitchass hoe because you don't live up to your bets.


Bitch ass hoe :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> You don't even know what you're talking about anymore do you?
> 
> You're right sir, I certainly can not muster the balls to fight against Danny Jacobs, David Leimux and Stevens in a professional boxing match, or any fighting contest for that matter. Just like no one on this fourm could do the same, including you, you fucking phony. I don't 'bag' out any fighter any more than anyone on here, certainly no more than you, who regularly shits on a guy like Canelo, who would snap your neck with one arm tied behind his back.
> 
> ...


Keep telling yurself that, you drug fucked dickhead, I've accomplished more in and out of the ring than you could ever hope for, but it doesn't matter, I can't be fucked sharing my experiences as it's only fuckwits like you that read it. @Benny Blanco this is your mate, he is a cockhead, looks bad, yeah?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Bitch ass hoe :lol:


Oh I don't want to bet you because you're a troll!

Pussy ass bitch.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Keep telling yurself that, you drug fucked dickhead, I've accomplished more in and out of the ring than you could ever hope for, but it doesn't matter, I can't be fucked sharing my experiences as it's only fuckwits like you that read it. @Benny Blanco this is your mate, he is a cockhead, looks bad, yeah?


I couldn't give a shit what you've accomplished, you boring cunt. I couldn't give a fuck how many times you've been knocked out, how many gyms you've fought in and how many pro boxers you've sucked off to get into a picture. Change the fucking record, you come at me out of nowhere just so you can brag about your complete none accomplishments in the sport, surely you have something better to do given all your talents?

You don't need to share any experiences, I've already hear them all before, multiple times. From the moment you quoted me out of nowhere, it took you 10 minutes to start talking about the gyms you've fought in, your kickboxing experience etc, sad cunt :lol:


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

DBerry said:


> Keep telling yurself that, you drug fucked dickhead, I've accomplished more in and out of the ring than you could ever hope for, but it doesn't matter, I can't be fucked sharing my experiences as it's only fuckwits like you that read it. @Benny Blanco this is your mate, he is a cockhead, looks bad, yeah?


You're both my mates Dale so I'm gonna keep out of it G


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh I don't want to bet you because you're a troll!
> 
> Pussy ass bitch.


^ This guy is now sending me colourful PM's.

Apparently 'we dont go soft around here'.

Any of my none CHB gangsta mates know what that means?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> ^ This guy is now sending me colourful PM's.
> 
> Apparently 'we dont go soft around here'.
> 
> Any of my none CHB gangsta mates know what that means?


Yeah go cry to the rest of the board you soft cunt. I'd be embarrassed to have your pussy bitch ass as a compatriot.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh I don't want to bet you because you're a troll!
> 
> Pussy ass bitch.


Sad part is, though, this DKSAB cockwit isn'


TFG said:


> I couldn't give a shit what you've accomplished, you boring cunt. I couldn't give a fuck how many times you've been knocked out, how many gyms you've fought in and how many pro boxers you've sucked off to get into a picture. Change the fucking record, you come at me out of nowhere just so you can brag about your complete none accomplishments in the sport, surely you have something better to do given all your talents?
> 
> You don't need to share any experiences, I've already hear them all before, multiple times. From the moment you quoted me out of nowhere, it took you 10 minutes to start talking about the gyms you've fought in, your kickboxing experience etc, sad cunt :lol:


Only I'm not selling what I've accomplished, I'm constantly pointing out what little knowlege you have on the sport and how absolutely wrong you are in what you post, nohing more, nothing less, yeah? As for talents, how about you display some, you boring, useless turd?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> ^ This guy is now sending me colourful PM's.
> 
> Apparently 'we dont go soft around here'.
> 
> Any of my none CHB gangsta mates know what that means?


@Benny Blanco


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @Benny Blanco


I know how you feel @DBerry I too know some Mexicans that are fucken ******* like @TFG but what are you gonna do...


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sad part is, though, this DKSAB cockwit isn'
> 
> Only I'm not selling what I've accomplished, I'm constantly pointing out what little knowlege you have on the sport and how absolutely wrong you are in what you post, nohing more, nothing less, yeah? As for talents, how about you display some, you boring, useless turd?


Nah you just initiate arguments on the internet so you can talk about your none-accomplishments and pretend to be a hardman. As for your 'boxing talk', if you think terms like DKSAB and cocksucker make you a knowledgeable boxing fan then maybe you should spend some more time with your forum buddies Pedrin and Cableaddict, Between then three of you, you're probably the worst boxing fans on the forum. If you're not full of shit, then feel free to pint a time when you have ever correct me on anything boxing related.

Oh no wait I forgot, you got knocked out in your 1 and only boxing fight and that means you have superior insight into the sport?

You haven't done shit other than quote me out of nowhere with some shitty insults, then bring up your 'accomplishments' in the sport, like you do every time. Everyone knows that people who are legit, don't try to talk about themselves at any opportunity, they also don't offer out retards for car park fights on the internet.

Now run along and stop quoting me, I've no interest in conversating with you and judging by your posts, you should have no interest doing the same.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I know how you feel @DBerry I too know some Mexicans that are fucken ******* like @TFG but what are you gonna do...


Well, we are all cunts, but this fuckhead is nothing more than a turd, he gives us unts a bad name. I've tagged a friend of his to just wke him up to what sort of a turd he is dealing with.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> I'm a fucken ****** low self esteem bitch.
> 
> Please help.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Mexican :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> Nah you just initiate arguments on the internet so you can talk about your none-accomplishments and pretend to be a hardman. As for your 'boxing talk', if you think terms like DKSAB and cocksucker make you a knowledgeable boxing fan then maybe you should spend some more time with your forum buddies Pedrin and Cableaddict, Between then three of you, you're probably the worst boxing fans on the forum. If you're not full of shit, then feel free to pint a time when you have ever correct me on anything boxing related.
> 
> Oh no wait I forgot, you got knocked out in your 1 and only boxing fight and that means you have superior insight into the sport?
> 
> ...


Oh wow, you're still here, you fucking turd!? what a laugh, especially considering your attack an me without any real research.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Bolivian :lol:


What are you trying to say hoe?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, we are all cunts, but this fuckhead is nothing more than a turd, he gives us unts a bad name. I've tagged a friend of his to just wke him up to what sort of a turd he is dealing with.


Look at this fucking guy your buddies with :lol:

I'm genuinely embarrassed for you if you actually believe you have some kind of intellectual superiority here.

DKSAB, Pussy ass hoe, 'we dnt go soft around here motherfucker' etc. Did you befriend this type of person before your brain injuries or this related to your condition?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Oh wow, you're still here, you fucking turd!? what a laugh, especially considering your attack an me without any real research.


Is this the part where you try to start talking about your accomplishments again?

Nah I think I'll pass. As I said, stop quoting me out of nowhere you sad, boring cunt.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> Look at this fucking guy your buddies with :lol:
> 
> I'm genuinely embarrassed for you if you actually believe you have some kind of intellectual superiority here.
> 
> DKSAB, Pussy ass hoe, 'we dnt go soft around here motherfucker' etc. Did you befriend this type of person before your brain injuries or this related to your condition?


You're still quoting me, turd :think1


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Is this the part where you try to start talking about your accomplishments again?
> 
> Nah I think I'll pass. As I said, stop quoting me you sad, boring cunt.


Dude I don't have to say anything. I'll just wait till next week when Jacob's takes a beating.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> Is this the part where you try to start talking about your accomplishments again?
> 
> Nah I think I'll pass. As I said, stop quoting me you sad, boring cunt.


And yet again, turd? FFS!


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude I don't have to say anything. I'll just wait till next week when Jacob's takes a beating.


Well I wasn't talking to you, so I don't know why you'd think I'd think you'd have anything to say :think1


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1947635425458741




Serious KO power.

Love the BJS idea


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1947635425458741
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot what this thread was even about for a minute. Devastating KO, hope Stevens is ok. I'm all in for BJS idea as well, mostly because I really want to stop hearing about BJS lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

church11 said:


> . I'm all in for BJS idea as well, mostly because I really want to stop hearing about BJS lol


Fair enough. Im in the same camp too :yep


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Bjs will school him.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

@DBerry @TFG


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Bjs will school him.


BJS sits on the ropes and he's getting 2 pieced.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Opinions on how Gamboa looked?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Opinions on how Gamboa looked?


I'm also surprised no one has said anything. I'm waiting to watch this fight until HBONow broadcasts it on Tuesday. I'm wondering if Gamboa looked any good. He had a tough fight considering the layoff. Rene Alvarado is no slouch at all and a difficult comeback fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> David is part Armenian?


His mom is Lebanese Armenian according to his Wikipedia.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Look at this fucking guy your buddies with :lol:
> 
> I'm genuinely embarrassed for you if you actually believe you have some kind of intellectual superiority here.
> 
> DKSAB, Pussy ass hoe, 'we dnt go soft around here motherfucker' etc. Did you befriend this type of person before your brain injuries or this related to your condition?


These GGG fans are ruining this forum


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Look at this fucking guy your buddies with :lol:
> 
> I'm genuinely embarrassed for you if you actually believe you have some kind of intellectual superiority here.
> 
> DKSAB, Pussy ass hoe, 'we dnt go soft around here motherfucker' etc. Did you befriend this type of person before your brain injuries or this related to your condition?


I was fucken trashed but you still DKSAB.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm also surprised no one has said anything. I'm waiting to watch this fight until HBONow broadcasts it on Tuesday. I'm wondering if Gamboa looked any good. He had a tough fight considering the layoff. Rene Alvarado is no slouch at all and a difficult comeback fight.


He looked rusty man, he had more than a year off though, we'll have to see if he comes back sharper.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> These GGG fans are ruining this forum


:lol:

Says the guy that hates "race posts" then go and complains about the forum being too "pasty."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Says the guy that hates "race posts" then go and complains about the forum being too "pasty."


I already explained that post. I like diversity I live in Atlanta and see many different ethnicities every day. I don't like being around 1 culture for too long, even black people. I was just in Tampa a few weeks ago for an audit, and I loved seeing all of the different people from Latin America. I met girls who's dad was Afro-Cuban and mom Dominican, girls from Costa Rica, Trinidad, Colombian. It was beautiful. I'd start talking to a white bartender there and out of no where, he'd start speaking Spanish.

That's what I love. Plus that environment is very conducive to different ideas and not the same people just dickriding the same thing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I already explained that post. I like diversity I live in Atlanta and see many different ethnicities every day. I don't like being around 1 culture for too long, even black people. I was just in Tampa a few weeks ago for an audit, and I loved seeing all of the different people from Latin America. I met girls who's dad was Afro-Cuban and mom Dominican, girls from Costa Rica, Trinidad, Colombian. It was beautiful. I'd start talking to a white bartender there and out of no where, he'd start speaking Spanish.
> 
> That's what I love. Plus that environment is very conducive to different ideas and not the same people just dickriding the same thing.


You're a boring race-baiter that should be permabanned.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You're a boring race-baiter that should be permabanned.


Can you give examples? Yall keep saying this retarded shit, but it's backed by nothing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Can you give examples? Yall keep saying this retarded shit, but it's backed by nothing.


I'm not giving you shit. Enough people have already seen your shit posting. You act like your shit-posts aren't public or something. Mods need to permaban you and that's all there is to it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm not giving you shit. Enough people have already seen your shit posting. You act like your shit-posts aren't public or something. Mods need to permaban you and that's all there is to it.


That's because you have none. Idk why GGG fans assume anybody who doesn't kiss his ass is racist. And I bring way more to this forum than you. Sorry bud. I know it hurts you to hear that. Maybe you can join Quincy on Sherdog and have a circle jerk with him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

And we're back to race talk? Seriously?

I've seen more posts of people trying to start shit with bballchump than any actual racist posts from bball, and that pasty comment pales in comparison with the veiled racism and bigotry white posters post in the lounge every fucking day. In the world boxing forum we talk boxing. @Mexi-Box and @Pedrin and anyone else clogging the forum with this shit, take any personal beef to the lounge, if you don't like what bball says or you think he's a rampant racist then put him on ignore because I'm not banning him for being black and not liking GGG.

Same goes with any problems involving @TFG and @DBerry or anyone else. This is becoming a pattern and I'm not having it. Talk boxing without calling each other names like 12 year olds. Keep this up I'll just start banning people from threads. Nobody wants to pop into boxing threads and hear your bitchfights. I'm not pointing any fingers, I'm not going to check who "started it", just stop.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> And we're back to race talk? Seriously?
> 
> I've seen more posts of people trying to start shit with bballchump than any actual racist posts from bball, and that pasty comment pales in comparison with the veiled racism and bigotry white posters post in the lounge every fucking day. In the world boxing forum we talk boxing. @Mexi-Box and @Pedrin and anyone else clogging the forum with this shit, take any personal beef to the lounge, if you don't like what bball says or you think he's a rampant racist then put him on ignore because I'm not banning him for being black and not liking GGG.
> 
> Same goes with any problems involving @TFG and @DBerry or anyone else. This is becoming a pattern and I'm not having it. Talk boxing without calling each other names like 12 year olds. Keep this up I'll just start banning people from threads. Nobody wants to pop into boxing threads and hear your bitchfights. *I'm not pointing any fingers, I'm not going to check who "started it"*, just stop.


Well that's just stupid, if no one starts it, it doesn't happen. The obvious people to target are those dereailing threads and initiating all this shit, not those defending themselves against forum weirdos.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol its funny bball uses the word pasty and he's pulled up on it every day but there are people in the lounge talking racist shit, wishing death or harm upon certain groups of people, celebrating Arabs dying in mecca or wherever it was when something collapsed, subtly taking digs at black people calling them animals etc etc Fuck outta here


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Well that's just stupid, if no one starts it, it doesn't happen. The obvious people to target are those dereailing threads and initiating all this shit, not those defending themselves against forum weirdos.


Good thing I'm issuing a general warning then, whoever started any of these overlapping spillover arguments should see it. If I see someone starting shit in the future I'll start banning people from threads.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> because I'm not banning him for being black


I hope you're not putting this shit out there like I'm saying this. If you are, you definitely better apologize for even insinuating this kind of shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I hope you're not putting this shit out there like I'm saying this. If you are, you definitely better apologize for even insinuating this kind of shit.


No, I'm referring to countless posters accusing Bball of racial bias because he dares criticize Golovkin and likes Floyd. But there's no legitimate grounds to even consider banning bball and I think you know that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

In any case, back to the actual thread topic.



REDC said:


> Opinions on how Gamboa looked?


Alright but rusty. If this were 5 years ago that wouldn't alarm me as much. But getting knocked down against this dude, who is decent but nothing special, doesn't give me much hopes in his next big fights. We've all been begging Gamboa to be more disciplined and fix his balance issues. He didn't look terrible or wild, but he showed the same tendencies that led to his initial decline (manager shit aside). I'll need one more fight to form a real opinion about his potential at this point in his career but I'm not optimistic. Though I wish nothing but a full return to his best.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BRhrr7RAK3k/

Right in front of stevens mother apparently


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, I'm referring to countless posters accusing Bball of racial bias because he dares criticize Golovkin and likes Floyd. But there's no legitimate grounds to even consider banning bball and I think you know that.


No, you're just being dismissive here, but I'm not going to argue it because I've been done with this conversation. I just want to defend myself because it looked like you were accusing me of something. Just don't bring that kind of nonsense up with me being specifically in the message like that.

Oh and you also better do a better job at seeing who is starting shit. If someone paints fans of a certain fighter with a broad brush, they better be the one that gets banned for now on because they're the ones that are blatantly stirring the shit-pot with their agenda. If I get banned for defending myself, since I'm a fan of a certain fighter, trust me, you can just delete my account because I'll be done with these boards.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

is mexi-box going to leave the wbf, too?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's because you have none. Idk why GGG fans assume anybody who doesn't kiss his ass is racist. And I bring way more to this forum than you. Sorry bud. I know it hurts you to hear that. Maybe you can join Quincy on Sherdog and have a circle jerk with him.


people left the wbf because of you

what do you not uderstand about that?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, I'm referring to countless posters accusing Bball of racial bias because he dares criticize Golovkin and likes Floyd. But there's no legitimate grounds to even consider banning bball and I think you know that.


uh, no

your buddy blatantly hates golovkin and pacqiuoa because they are two non-african american fighters that are/were 
considered pfp the best fighters in the world


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> In any case, back to the actual thread topic.
> 
> Alright but rusty. If this were 5 years ago that wouldn't alarm me as much. But getting knocked down against this dude, who is decent but nothing special, doesn't give me much hopes in his next big fights. We've all been begging Gamboa to be more disciplined and fix his balance issues. He didn't look terrible or wild, but he showed the same tendencies that led to his initial decline (manager shit aside). I'll need one more fight to form a real opinion about his potential at this point in his career but I'm not optimistic. Though I wish nothing but a full return to his best.


I saw highlights of the fights and I don't think gamboa will ever fix his style. He trains with ismael salas who preaches fundamentals big time and has trained gamboa in the amateurs and on and off in the pros. If salas couldn't do it I don't think anyone really can. Gamboa is set in his ways we'll just have to enjoy his flashes of brilliance and imagine what could have been.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> people left the wbf because of you
> 
> what do you not uderstand about that?


yeah you do. Stay gone


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> And we're back to race talk? Seriously?
> 
> I've seen more posts of people trying to start shit with bballchump than any actual racist posts from bball, and that pasty comment pales in comparison with the veiled racism and bigotry white posters post in the lounge every fucking day. In the world boxing forum we talk boxing. @Mexi-Box and @Pedrin and anyone else clogging the forum with this shit, take any personal beef to the lounge, if you don't like what bball says or you think he's a rampant racist then put him on ignore because I'm not banning him for being black and not liking GGG.
> 
> Same goes with any problems involving @TFG and @DBerry or anyone else. This is becoming a pattern and I'm not having it. Talk boxing without calling each other names like 12 year olds. Keep this up I'll just start banning people from threads. Nobody wants to pop into boxing threads and hear your bitchfights. I'm not pointing any fingers, I'm not going to check who "started it", just stop.


I just give Bball shit because he's quick to cry about people "ruining the forum".

Lighten up, it's just a forum, and he posts dumb trolly things at times too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I just give Bball shit because he's quick to cry about people "ruining the forum".
> 
> Lighten up, it's just a forum, and he posts dumb trolly things at times too.


yeah we're cool. We can get into disagreements without having to talk shit to each other. :good. Even if you disagree with me, you don't feel the need to throw insults.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I saw highlights of the fights and I don't think gamboa will ever fix his style. He trains with ismael salas who preaches fundamentals big time and has trained gamboa in the amateurs and on and off in the pros. If salas couldn't do it I don't think anyone really can. Gamboa is set in his ways we'll just have to enjoy his flashes of brilliance and imagine what could have been.


True. Hope the little dude gets it together though, he really is entertaining when he gets going.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BRhrr7RAK3k/
> 
> Right in front of stevens mother apparently


Felt sorry for her to be honest, she was all smiles at the beginning I knew she wouldn't be happy for long.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Savage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840809453465272320


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I saw highlights of the fights and I don't think gamboa will ever fix his style. He trains with ismael salas who preaches fundamentals big time and has trained gamboa in the amateurs and on and off in the pros. If salas couldn't do it I don't think anyone really can. *Gamboa is set in his ways we'll just have to enjoy his flashes of brilliance and imagine what could have been.*


Yeah that sucks. I mean I don't mind his dropping his hands at times, it's more about choosing when to get into exchanges and squaring up off balance. Jones mentioned it could be down to rust but I doubt it. The guy has all the talent and skill to be the best in the world and he just can't fight smart for 12 rounds anymore. I miss performances like the Solis fight. Controlled chaos. Not this.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Savage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840809453465272320


:rofl:rofl:rofl

If true, that is. I hate smack talk like that


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, I'm referring to countless posters accusing Bball of racial bias because he dares criticize Golovkin and likes Floyd. But there's no legitimate grounds to even consider banning bball and I think you know that.


Serious conflict of interest here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Savage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840809453465272320


Lemieux should probably be the bigger man there.



Medicine said:


> Serious conflict of interest here.


Nope.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

To his credit, Lemieux has always been one of @bballchump11 favorite guys. He may say some shit sometimes, but he sticks to his picks.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

And watching it again a few times, that's the KO of the year for me so far. Mikey had a great KO but he set it up perfect with the uppercut before he ended it. Lemieux had a perfect 1 shot KO. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevens sucks, I'm not shocked. Lost to Jesse Brinkley. Only golovtards we're trying to hype him.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bogotazo said:


> This is becoming a pattern and I'm not having it. Talk boxing without calling each other names like 12 year olds. Keep this up I'll just start banning people from threads. Nobody wants to pop into boxing threads and hear your bitchfights. I'm not pointing any fingers, I'm not going to check who "started it", just stop.


There's just an appalling lack of respect on here: lack of respect for quality discussion, for the forum, for the fighters, and for each other. It's been that way for at least a good year-plus now at least and the WBF no longer has the activity level it used to in order to even things out. I've long had enough since the days of Ward-Golovkin bickering ripped the guts out of this place.

The most popular thread on the main page before it got locked referenced one of the world's premier fighters by any objective measure as a "con artist" in the title. I mean, are you fucking serious? The Canelo stuff last year was way over the top as well FWIW. This is why the only boxing posting I ever do anymore is in the British & Irish and that's damn sad because I'm neither.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

V-2 said:


> There's just an appalling lack of respect on here: lack of respect for quality discussion, for the forum, for the fighters, and for each other. It's been that way for at least a good year-plus now at least and the WBF no longer has the activity level it used to in order to even things out. I've long had enough since the days of Ward-Golovkin bickering ripped the guts out of this place.
> 
> The most popular thread on the main page before it got locked referenced one of the world's premier fighters by any objective measure as a "con artist" in the title. I mean, are you fucking serious? The Canelo stuff last year was way over the top as well FWIW. This is why the only boxing posting I ever do anymore is in the British & Irish and that's damn sad because I'm neither.


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed the trend. But hey, it only gets worse if quality posters like you don't balance it out!


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bogotazo said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who noticed the trend. But hey, it only gets worse if quality posters like you don't balance it out!


I doubt it, man.

The Lounge offers very little these days itself and I'm going to be out of the country for a couple of months soon with not a whole lot of incentive to log on during that time. It may end up breaking the habit to browse altogether.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

V-2 said:


> I doubt it, man.
> 
> The Lounge offers very little these days itself and I'm going to be out of the country for a couple of months soon with not a whole lot of incentive to log on during that time. It may end up breaking the habit to browse altogether.


I'd threaten to ban you for not posting, but 1. that wouldn't make any sense, and 2. O59


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who noticed the trend. But hey, it only gets worse if quality posters like you don't balance it out!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stevens sucks, I'm not shocked. Lost to Jesse Brinkley. Only golovtards we're trying to hype him.


Who do you got for GGG vs Jacobs?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Who do you got for GGG vs Jacobs?


Golovkin easy


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

David Lemieux confirmed Stevens was a C level fighter.

Entertaining fight nonetheless, and big ups to both fighters.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bogotazo said:


> I'd threaten to ban you for not posting, but 1. that wouldn't make any sense, and


It makes perfect sense.

This forum is shit, life is exciting enough. :lol:

Spastics think stating a fact is complaining. I already simply don't post in here and haven't for about a year, not difficult.



Bogotazo said:


> 2. O59


"Post A Pic Now or Ban!"

Good job, man. :rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

V-2 said:


> It makes perfect sense.
> 
> This forum is shit, life is exciting enough. :lol:
> 
> ...


A part of me yearns for closure.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841032978268618760
Other than not being able to spell "back", thankfully the dude seems OK but I'll chalk that up to twitters character limitations.

Brutal KO and hats off to Lemieux. David seems hungry and his apparent lack of other skills contrasted with his ridiculous power (that crushed Steven's guard with the right, you see that shit?) makes him absolutely compulsory viewing. He obviously needs to move up but SMW is a healthy environment for new blood at the moment. It's a division that is in a new phase of not really having a dominant stand out talent and a decent handful of prospects. Things could get really interesting at 168 over the next couple of years.


----------

